# headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use?



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looking to do something different with my car's headliner. original one is dirty, has imprints in that won't come out, sagging in the rear a small bit. I was thinking about having a friend do the headliner if she can (she went to school for interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). local fabric stores a good place to start looking for material? or do I need to look online? TIA -mike


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (MFZERO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubya_diesel (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (MFZERO)*

Go to an auto upholstery shop. They have it on rolls like at a carpet store so you can shop and compare colors and textures. I found that there were about two thicknesses, no ruler with me so call them thick and thin--get thin. Headliner fabric should have a foam backing. 
Pay for the special headliner adhesive, about $15 per can and use it in a WELL ventilated area. Good luck, this is a labor of love...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (vee_dubya_diesel)*

yee-haw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thanks


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (MFZERO)*

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/yo....html
Check this online store out. I think there is two different types of headliner material. Hope this helps.
thanks
Justind


----------



## Brit101 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (MFZERO)*

Good advice so far. May I suggest you do a search in the archived posts Golf and Jetta II forum, with headliner in the topic. Lots of good advice there. One fellow did his own and it cost him $63.00 in material, adhesive and material. Another got a mobile detailer to do it for him for $59.00. so you may wish to consider that as an option. Great discussion on the merits of different adhesives. 3M has two spray adhesives one is recommended, another is not.
Sand off the old adhesive. There used to be a super post in the DIY/FAQ section of the MK II forum but all the good instruction has disappeared
Wishing you good luck.


----------



## vee_dubya_diesel (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (Brit101)*

I replaced my own headliner. I know I can do it again if I have to, but I'd rather not...
Getting the old one out without breaking any of the plastic trim, or cracking the headliner is the trick. Once you get it out and sanded/cleaned up, in a well ventilated area--spray half of the headliner, smooth the fabric into all of the curves and recesses, spray and do the same again on the other half. Let it dry then take a new X-acto knife and trim around the edges leaving enough to fold about 1/2 inch to the back side all around, and cut out the sun-roof hole if that applies to you. 
While the headliner is out, if you need to replace your antenna or the gasket beneath the antenna -- DO IT THEN while you can get to the connections and not break anything!
One thing I should have done is to put a piece of masking tape on the trim opposite the connectors that "just press in" so I'd know just where to press. I could have taken the tape off once the trim was clipped back into place, and now I know better







($$$).
Good luck with the job!
John


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (MFZERO)*

My question is, after spraying the liner backside and the board with adhesive, how is the liner mounted on the board without bunching?
Is there a trick?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: headliner fabric? does it matter what material I use? (chickenfriend)*

i saw a picture in the mk2 forum that someone was using clothers pins to hold it down


----------

